# Temporary or permanent new home needed for kitten



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I have a 7 week old male kitten who needs a new home. My older cat does not get on with him and is extremely stressed by him. If someone could take him temporarily it would help me out as then i could attempt to calm my other cat down before reintroducing them carefully. But i would also accept a permanent new home if the right people were able to offer him one. 
I have had him since he was around 4 weeks old, and he has been separated from his mum too early, so need help going to the toilet and was bottle fed by me. He is now fully and reliably litter trained and eating kitten food He is a tabby cat with a white chestand very friendly, and playful. He is great with children and friendly towards other cats(if only the other cat liked him back...!). 
We are located in london. I can provide photos or more info.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> I have a 7 week old male kitten who needs a new home. My older cat does not get on with him and is extremely stressed by him. If someone could take him temporarily it would help me out as then i could attempt to calm my other cat down before reintroducing them carefully. But i would also accept a permanent new home if the right people were able to offer him one.
> I have had him since he was around 4 weeks old, and he has been separated from his mum too early, so need help going to the toilet and was bottle fed by me. He is now fully and reliably litter trained and eating kitten food He is a tabby cat with a white chestand very friendly, and playful. He is great with children and friendly towards other cats(if only the other cat liked him back...!).
> We are located in london. I can provide photos or more info.


Hi Hun,
Please post a few photos of Fin and I hope you can find him a good home. I know how hard you have tried to get your older cat to accept Fin but he just isn't playing ball and the longer it goes on the worse it will get for Frankie. it's a heartbreaking decision you have had to make but I feel it might be the right one. XXX


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)




----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So sorry I cant help at all but just wanted to say that I agree with Soozi,you have tried so hard to make this work but Frankie just isn't a happy boy.
I hope you can find the solution that is best for you Frankie and Fin .


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Thank you, i hope so too  I just don't know what to do!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh he's so gorgeous!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Any updates TK? from what I know so far things are getting worse! this is so upsetting as what started out to be a happy event has turned into a disaster! I so hope we can get Fin a new home as I worry that as he gets a little bigger he will start to fight back with Frankie and that's the last thing you need! You never know someone might see this and take Fin on a temporary basis. XXX


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

All paws crossed that the right home is found for Baby Finn, and soon. I know you will be heartbroken, but when you have your Frankie back to hisownself, you will feel better.

Hugs and tears going out to you.


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Things have got worse, Like @Soozi said. I have kept the cats seperated, but, one of the kids let frankie in this morning. It was the worst it has been, and i actually could not get him off fin, i seriously thought he was going to kill him. No matter what i seemed to do he wasn't letting go of that kitten, in the end my husband sprayed him with water. Finn is fine, luckily, i checked him over and he wasn't phased by it and was bouncing around attacking my feet minutes later. Really shook me up, and the kids too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

It's bound to happen Hun in a busy household with children yoy haven't got eyes in the back of your head its just a horrible situation. I think you should ring round all your local rescues cats protection etc which I'm sure you could get details of from the Internet just google cat rescue centres in SE London and explain the situation and see if they could help rehoming Finn he has a good chance of finding a loving home as he's still a kitten and has such a lovely temperament. I really feel for you. Keep us updated please. Hugs xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

tinykitty said:


> Things have got worse, Like @Soozi said. I have kept the cats seperated, but, one of the kids let frankie in this morning. It was the worst it has been, and i actually could not get him off fin, i seriously thought he was going to kill him. No matter what i seemed to do he wasn't letting go of that kitten, in the end my husband sprayed him with water. Finn is fine, luckily, i checked him over and he wasn't phased by it and was bouncing around attacking my feet minutes later. Really shook me up, and the kids too.





Soozi said:


> It's bound to happen Hun in a busy household with children yoy haven't got eyes in the back of your head its just a horrible situation. I think you should ring round all your local rescues cats protection etc which I'm sure you could get details of from the Internet *just google cat rescue centres in SE London* and explain the situation and see if they could help rehoming Finn he has a good chance of finding a loving home as he's still a kitten and has such a lovely temperament. I really feel for you. Keep us updated please. Hugs xxx


This might help,I entered East London as unsure of where you are,but there might be other suitable areas.............

http://www.catchat.org/adoption/londone.html


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> This might help,I entered East London as unsure of where you are,but there might be other suitable areas.............
> 
> http://www.catchat.org/adoption/londone.html


Awww thanks buffie! I just entered South London and quite a few come up there too. I hope TK can get Finn homed happily as I think Frankie is now becoming very aggressive and Finn is so tiny.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> Awww thanks buffie! I just entered South London and quite a few come up there too. *I hope TK can get Finn homed happily* as I think Frankie is now becoming very aggressive and Finn is so tiny.


Me too,Poor Frankie and Finn, it is obviously not a match made in heaven.Frankie needs his home back and Finn needs to find his own forever home,paws crossed they can both have what they need.


----------



## Kaeq3 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi TinyKitty,

I'm really sorry to hear about the situation between Frankie and Finn! If you are looking to rehome Finn, have you tried contacting the RSPCA Central and North East London branch (07710 294180), Celia Hammond or Battersea Cats and Dogs Home? Otherwise, how long would you need someone to foster Finn for?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

buffie said:


> Me too,Poor Frankie and Finn, it is obviously not a match made in heaven.Frankie needs his home back and Finn needs to find his own forever home,paws crossed they can both have what they need.


The kids are heartbroken because Frankie is being so mean to Finn TK has got a real emotional tug of love going on! the whole family want to keep Finn but I don't feel it's possible the way things are. XXX


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Soozi said:


> The kids are heartbroken because Frankie is being so mean to Finn TK has got a real emotional tug of love going on! the whole family want to keep Finn but I don't feel it's possible the way things are. XXX


Unfortunately it doesn't look like they will ever be happy,Frankie just doesn't want to "share" his humans with A.N.Other and that's all there is to it
.Not that unusual really,some cats just don't want to live with their own kind and Frankie's needs have to come first,well I think they do.
Hopefully Finn can find his own "forever home "soon x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Such a shame to read this but both cats' happiness and safety of little Finn has to come first. Sometimes no matter how hard you try, it just isn't meant to be and it's no shame to admit defeat. I really hope you can find a home for lovely little Finn soon.


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Ho, hum. I've been following Fin's progress from day 1, but not said anything so far. However, last night I couldn't get him out of my head. I'm so sad for Frankie too. We would be prepared to adopt - I don't think it would be fair to get Frankie settled and then introduce the kitten again. I would also hope there are new friendships which would be hard to break.

We have ten cats, but they are all incredibly friendly. We recently fostered a kitten for @catcoonz and he was welcomed as a friend immediately. You can find the video I did for her on my YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxRLxmoX5utGc6NCsw3pj8Q look for "Buddy". He was only with us for four days, but you can see how they played nicely with him. You can also look around at the other videos and see our cat play den and the various toys and trees.

One thing though and that is I would want Fin tested for FIV and FeLV. Can @Shoshannah confirm this would be OK for such a little one please? There are only the two of us, no kids, no neighbours and we're surrounded by amazing wildlife. The younger cats are indoor only, but they are never bored. I took early retirement on Thursday, so now they will have me at home every day.

We live on the Kent/Sussex border, so not too far if you want to come down and check us out


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Little Zooey said:


> Ho, hum. I've been following Fin's progress from day 1, but not said anything so far. However, last night I couldn't get him out of my head. I'm so sad for Frankie too. We would be prepared to adopt - I don't think it would be fair to get Frankie settled and then introduce the kitten again. I would also hope there are new friendships which would be hard to break.
> 
> We have ten cats, but they are all incredibly friendly. We recently fostered a kitten for @catcoonz and he was welcomed as a friend immediately. You can find the video I did for her on my YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxRLxmoX5utGc6NCsw3pj8Q look for "Buddy". He was only with us for four days, but you can see how they played nicely with him. You can also look around at the other videos and see our cat play den and the various toys and trees.
> 
> ...


Wow, just watched your videos and it's like kitty paradise... They look like such a contented family!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Little Zooey said:


> One thing though and that is I would want Fin tested for FIV and FeLV. Can @Shoshannah confirm this would be OK for such a little one please?


Yes, you can test young kittens for FeLV and FIV. If using the SNAP test you only need a small volume of blood.

Remember a positive FIV result in a kitten of this age won't necessarily mean the kitten is FIV positive; they could simply have circulating antibodies from their mum creating a false positive result. If you get a positive result, you need to retest after 6 months of age or run a PCR test to confirm the FIV status.

A positive FeLV result is usually true, and if the test is negative for both it can be trusted to a reasonable extent.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Little Zooey said:


> Ho, hum. I've been following Fin's progress from day 1, but not said anything so far. However, last night I couldn't get him out of my head. I'm so sad for Frankie too. We would be prepared to adopt - I don't think it would be fair to get Frankie settled and then introduce the kitten again. I would also hope there are new friendships which would be hard to break.
> 
> We have ten cats, but they are all incredibly friendly. We recently fostered a kitten for @catcoonz and he was welcomed as a friend immediately. You can find the video I did for her on my YouTube channel https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCxRLxmoX5utGc6NCsw3pj8Q look for "Buddy". He was only with us for four days, but you can see how they played nicely with him. You can also look around at the other videos and see our cat play den and the various toys and trees.
> 
> ...




Can you take my cats please? And me? Im great at cleaning litter trays and vomit.

Kitty paradise!

Also, could you tell me where you got that butterfly toy? Mine would LOVE that.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow I think @Little Zooey could offer a great home for Finn! I hope OP comes back today and sees the reply!


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Shoshannah said:


> Yes, you can test young kittens for FeLV and FIV. If using the SNAP test you only need a small volume of blood.
> 
> Remember a positive FIV result in a kitten of this age won't necessarily mean the kitten is FIV positive; they could simply have circulating antibodies from their mum creating a false positive result. If you get a positive result, you need to retest after 6 months of age or run a PCR test to confirm the FIV status.
> 
> A positive FeLV result is usually true, and if the test is negative for both it can be trusted to a reasonable extent.


That's good news. Thank you Shosh!


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> Can you take my cats please? And me? Im great at cleaning litter trays and vomit.
> 
> Kitty paradise!
> 
> Also, could you tell me where you got that butterfly toy? Mine would LOVE that.


Butterfly toy? We don't have one of those, but we do have the Frolicat laser duo and pounce toys in their play den. If you meant something else, point me to the video and I'll let you know


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh... meant to say - I'm happy to pay for the blood test. Our house is a bit bonkers, but it's totally cat friendly. The bannisters are covered so nobody can slip under or fall over the top. All electrical wires are covered in quality cable protectors and the distribution boards are in boxes. The washing machine is in the utility room and they are banned from there. The only rules are be happy and be kind to one another. All five Romanian rescues wash one another and play like one big, happy family. (They are all unrelated). I would expect a kitten to be accepted into this group. The others are older and tend to stay downstairs and sleep


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Little Zooey said:


> Butterfly toy? We don't have one of those, but we do have the Frolicat laser duo and pounce toys in their play den. If you meant something else, point me to the video and I'll let you know


At 3.03 mins in the video, looks like little butterflies being blown about in a green lantern shaped thingy.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Little Zooey said:


> Oh... meant to say - I'm happy to pay for the blood test. Our house is a bit bonkers, but it's totally cat friendly. The bannisters are covered so nobody can slip under or fall over the top. All electrical wires are covered in quality cable protectors and the distribution boards are in boxes. The washing machine is in the utility room and they are banned from there. The only rules are be happy and be kind to one another. All five Romanian rescues wash one another and play like one big, happy family. (They are all unrelated). I would expect a kitten to be accepted into this group. The others are older and tend to stay downstairs and sleep


Awwww LZ I was so happy to read your post offering little Finn a home! I do hope TK takes you up on the offer as Frankie is really becoming vicious with Finn, he seems to take it but I really don't like the sound of Frankie grabbing Finn by the ears and neck and shaking him this will end in tears if Finn isn't removed from Frankie's space. I pray for good outcome for this lovely little fella. Thank you so much fingers crossed! :Kiss XXX


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Nonnie said:


> At 3.03 mins in the video, looks like little butterflies being blown about in a green lantern shaped thingy.


Oh yes!!! I remember now. It's called bugs in a jar and we've had it for a few years now. I just found one on Amazon if it helps 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Happy-Dog-T...&qid=1434288382&sr=8-3&keywords=bugs+in+a+jar


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Awwww LZ I was so happy to read your post offering little Finn a home! I do hope TK takes you up on the offer as Frankie is really becoming vicious with Finn, he seems to take it but I really don't like the sound of Frankie grabbing Finn by the ears and neck and shaking him this will end in tears if Finn isn't removed from Frankie's space. I pray for good outcome for this lovely little fella. Thank you so much fingers crossed! :Kiss XXX


That's what worries me and what made me speak up in the end. Our Merlin cat regularly catches and kills rabbits much bigger than little Finn. (Merlin is now the only one to go out, but on a Freedom Fence).


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Hi, sorry for the delay in coming back. My little girl is poorly and i've not had a proper chance to get on here today. I just sat and watched your videoes on YouTube, and they are beautiful, all your cats are very lucky. I would love for Finley to be adopted by you, as i know Frankie will not except Finn, and I also know I have done my utter best for him. How would i go about having him have the blood test? would i ring the vet and request it? 
I do need to speak to my husband when he gets in from work, he is still clutching at straws, although he is seeing we can't keep this up, as this morning yet again one of our boys left the door open and Frankie got in - this time i was on the ball and got him straight back out but it still happened and it's only so long before something very bad is going to happen to my little Finley. I also need to speak to the children as they are completely in love with little Finley, I did speak to my older 2 yesterday and both were very upset even at the thought of it (at the time i said I was thinking about rehoming the kitten).


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> Hi, sorry for the delay in coming back. My little girl is poorly and i've not had a proper chance to get on here today. I just sat and watched your videoes on YouTube, and they are beautiful, all your cats are very lucky. I would love for Finley to be adopted by you, as i know Frankie will not except Finn, and I also know I have done my utter best for him. How would i go about having him have the blood test? would i ring the vet and request it?
> I do need to speak to my husband when he gets in from work, he is still clutching at straws, although he is seeing we can't keep this up, as this morning yet again one of our boys left the door open and Frankie got in - this time i was on the ball and got him straight back out but it still happened and it's only so long before something very bad is going to happen to my little Finley. I also need to speak to the children as they are completely in love with little Finley, I did speak to my older 2 yesterday and both were very upset even at the thought of it (at the time i said I was thinking about rehoming the kitten).


Totally understand how you are all feeling but the Kids will get over it Hun it's too risky to keep on as you are but whatever you decide I know you have done your best and the last thing you wanted was to give Finn a new home but, and it's only my opinion it would be for the best. Good luck, Hugs!XXX


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

tinykitty said:


> Hi, sorry for the delay in coming back. My little girl is poorly and i've not had a proper chance to get on here today. I just sat and watched your videoes on YouTube, and they are beautiful, all your cats are very lucky. I would love for Finley to be adopted by you, as i know Frankie will not except Finn, and I also know I have done my utter best for him. How would i go about having him have the blood test? would i ring the vet and request it?
> I do need to speak to my husband when he gets in from work, he is still clutching at straws, although he is seeing we can't keep this up, as this morning yet again one of our boys left the door open and Frankie got in - this time i was on the ball and got him straight back out but it still happened and it's only so long before something very bad is going to happen to my little Finley. I also need to speak to the children as they are completely in love with little Finley, I did speak to my older 2 yesterday and both were very upset even at the thought of it (at the time i said I was thinking about rehoming the kitten).


I really feel for you and especially the children, but I would hate it to end in tears, which I fear is going to happen very soon. You might want to show the children the videos and tell them they will see Finley playing in the cat den. I'm also a photographer and you can already see images of our pets here http://www.elements.uk.com/Pets/index.html. I would try a photo shoot as soon as possible and they can look at him whenever they like. Do you think that would help?

As for the blood test - yes. Just ring a "proper" veterinary practice and ask for him to be tested. You might want to print Shoshannah's post about the SNAP test. I would prefer the FIV to be proved negative too as I won't risk either in a multi-cat household. I know it's not easy to pass on, but the stress of a six month wait wouldn't help me here. If a second test is necessary, please make sure that won't require much blood either. In fact... let them know all this before they take blood and if they need to take a drop extra as a back up, it will all be done in one go. Perhaps @Shoshannah could confirm this is the right way to go. 

More than anything I would like poor Frankie to have his old life back. He sounds very unhappy at the moment. He just wants his family back...


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

I'm going to show them all the videoes when my husband gets in from work so he can see too. I love FInley very much, and it's going to be the hardest for me, as I have bottle fed him, and he thinks I'm his mummy. He follows me around like a little shadow, and I am going to feel extreme guilt at 'abandoning' him. But, I believe that this is for the best, and seeing all your wonderful videos I think he will quickly forget me and be very happy. I will ring the vets in the morning, and see what they say.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> I'm going to show them all the videoes when my husband gets in from work so he can see too. I love FInley very much, and it's going to be the hardest for me, as I have bottle fed him, and he thinks I'm his mummy. He follows me around like a little shadow, and I am going to feel extreme guilt at 'abandoning' him. But, I believe that this is for the best, and seeing all your wonderful videos I think he will quickly forget me and be very happy. I will ring the vets in the morning, and see what they say.


You are not abandoning Finn TK you are giving him a chance to not have to be terrosied by poor Frankie who only wants his old life back. You will have to be very brave but we're here to support you when you need. Hugs!
XXX


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Little Zooey said:


> As for the blood test - yes. Just ring a "proper" veterinary practice and ask for him to be tested. You might want to print Shoshannah's post about the SNAP test. I would prefer the FIV to be proved negative too as I won't risk either in a multi-cat household. I know it's not easy to pass on, but the stress of a six month wait wouldn't help me here. If a second test is necessary, please make sure that won't require much blood either. In fact... let them know all this before they take blood and if they need to take a drop extra as a back up, it will all be done in one go. Perhaps @Shoshannah could confirm this is the right way to go.


For the PCR test the sample needs to go to Langford. I'm not sure how much blood it needs, TBH - it's probably worth asking the vet to give them a bell and find out. Then you can get all you need in one go. 



tinykitty said:


> I'm going to show them all the videoes when my husband gets in from work so he can see too. I love FInley very much, and it's going to be the hardest for me, as I have bottle fed him, and he thinks I'm his mummy. He follows me around like a little shadow, and I am going to *feel extreme guilt at 'abandoning' him*. But, I believe that this is for the best, and seeing all your wonderful videos I think he will quickly forget me and be very happy. I will ring the vets in the morning, and see what they say.


Nooo no no! You are most certainly not 'abandoning' him so sshh.  You pretty much saved his life - I very much doubt he would be here if you hadn't looked after him from four weeks. Making the decision to rehome Finnley is brave but definitely the right one for him, for you and for Frankie. I'm sure it will be so, so hard when he goes - but none of you can stay how you are. I can only imagine the horrible stress you, your family and the cats are going through on a daily basis. This will be a release; and if Little Zooey is able to take him then you'll always be in touch with him via here! 

It's obvious from your posts how much you care and how hard you've tried. This forum has seen more than its fair share of loonies who clearly shouldn't be owning cats. You are most definitely NOT one of them. ((((hugs))))


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Thank you @Shoshannah. TK - ask how much blood would be needed in case there was a positive FIV for the extra PCR test. If it isn't much, then let them take that bit extra just in case. PM me with the cost letting me know how I can repay you and I will get it sorted.

I agree with what everyone has said. Having taken five cats from their Romanian rescuers now, it hurts me knowing their first "Mums" will have to say goodbye, but I know they do it because it's the right thing. I keep in touch with them on a regular basis and I would do the same for you if you decide to go ahead. Feel free to bring your children down if you think it would help. They can meet the ferrets, chickens, pig and llamas. That should take their minds off things for a bit


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm so glad to read all the above. I'd been discussing this with my OH and we'd decided that if no one could take Finn by the start of July - when we were in London - we would. But I will be honest, Zooey's offer sounds much better than anything we could provide, as we are miles away in Bristol, so visiting would be incredibly difficult.

I'm sure Finn will settle in and be so happy, and Frankie will be happy to have his family back


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank


Erenya said:


> I'm so glad to read all the above. I'd been discussing this with my OH and we'd decided that if no one could take Finn by the start of July - when we were in London - we would. But I will be honest, Zooey's offer sounds much better than anything we could provide, as we are miles away in Bristol, so visiting would be incredibly difficult.
> 
> I'm sure Finn will settle in and be so happy, and Frankie will be happy to have his family back


 you so much Erenya I am hoping TK will be having a family discussion and will get in touch with LZ soon. I do hope so! XXX


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

If for some reason it LZ is unable to take Finn, we're happy to sit behind her as a reserve.

But like I said, LZ's situation does sound awesome and much better - I might put myself up for adoption!


----------



## Jeano1471 (Feb 9, 2015)

@Little Zooey sorry to jump in on this post. Just watched ur fab vids x an my question is this do ur kittys enjoy the swingy chair x if so i may get my Lola 1 haha x like she needs it xx


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Jeano1471 said:


> @Little Zooey sorry to jump in on this post. Just watched ur fab vids x an my question is this do ur kittys enjoy the swingy chair x if so i may get my Lola 1 haha x like she needs it xx


They do, but they have to be encouraged to play. There is no "brake", so if they jumped in unsupervised it would go wild. I put an old pillow underneath and most days either Bubu, Merlin or Gremlin use it to sleep. If they are in the right mood though, they do love it. I must admit that Chai still prefers to swing in a towel. Any time I go in the bathroom she's there, pawing at the towel on the bath. If I lay it on the floor, she jumps in and wants to be swung. I think there is a video there called Swinging Chai


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am only a little surprised to see TK hasn't posted I do hope all is OK with her! I would thinks she is now faced with a huge decision, it must be so hard for her. @tinykitty would love to hear from you. xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I am only a little surprised to see TK hasn't posted I do hope all is OK with her! I would thinks she is now faced with a huge decision, it must be so hard for her. @tinykitty would love to hear from you. xxx


I guess she might be enquiring about the blood tests. I'm hoping for a positive update soon xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> I guess she might be enquiring about the blood tests. I'm hoping for a positive update soon xx


Good point about the tests M14. xxx


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Hi guys,
sorry for the Disappearing act, my daughter has been poorly and now my other little one is also poorly and a third looking like he is getting it too.
I am a bit worried about posting this in case i jinx it, however, we seem to have some progress where Frankie is concerned. Sunday night he started behaving more like his old self. I didn't want to count my chickens before they hatched, but he started coming into our room as he used to do, and then went into the kids room, just like he used to. He stopped waiting at the door for Finley, and monday was a good day. He was acting like his old antisocial self, chilling out in the boys bedroom on their bed. Later on however, after the boys got in from school, I walked into the kitchen to find Frankie eating Finley's food, with Finley beside him. I got a huge shock, but, they were eating side by side so i thought i would watch rather than seperating them. My eldest son had yet again left a door open (I know, but it's hard with kids!). After he finished eating Finley went into the living room, and shortly afterwards Frankie marched right past him and laid down on the rug. Before i knew it, Finley had come galloping over and was bouncing on Frankie. But Frankie reacted differently, and i can't explain what's changed but something had! They played, Frankie did not go for his neck, but more rolled around jumping about, Finley did not cry. So as the days have gone on, I have not left them alone, but while I am there I have let them spend time together, and Frankie definitely seems to be coming around. They are eating together and playing, Finley being a boisterous kitten takings running leaps at frankie, but he seems unphased, sometimes swipes finley, but again it seems playful and not vicious. this morning they were both asleep onthe scratching post. I am not sure if i am doing the right thing allowing them to be near each other while I am there, but it feels right. I have some cute photos of them together. Just crossing my fingers and toes that this is good news and continues.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> Hi guys,
> sorry for the Disappearing act, my daughter has been poorly and now my other little one is also poorly and a third looking like he is getting it too.
> I am a bit worried about posting this in case i jinx it, however, we seem to have some progress where Frankie is concerned. Sunday night he started behaving more like his old self. I didn't want to count my chickens before they hatched, but he started coming into our room as he used to do, and then went into the kids room, just like he used to. He stopped waiting at the door for Finley, and monday was a good day. He was acting like his old antisocial self, chilling out in the boys bedroom on their bed. Later on however, after the boys got in from school, I walked into the kitchen to find Frankie eating Finley's food, with Finley beside him. I got a huge shock, but, they were eating side by side so i thought i would watch rather than seperating them. My eldest son had yet again left a door open (I know, but it's hard with kids!). After he finished eating Finley went into the living room, and shortly afterwards Frankie marched right past him and laid down on the rug. Before i knew it, Finley had come galloping over and was bouncing on Frankie. But Frankie reacted differently, and i can't explain what's changed but something had! They played, Frankie did not go for his neck, but more rolled around jumping about, Finley did not cry. So as the days have gone on, I have not left them alone, but while I am there I have let them spend time together, and Frankie definitely seems to be coming around. They are eating together and playing, Finley being a boisterous kitten takings running leaps at frankie, but he seems unphased, sometimes swipes finley, but again it seems playful and not vicious. this morning they were both asleep onthe scratching post. I am not sure if i am doing the right thing allowing them to be near each other while I am there, but it feels right. I have some cute photos of them together. Just crossing my fingers and toes that this is good news and continues.


Brilliant news! It's strange because Frankie was ok with Finn at first then went on the turn! You have been so patient and hopefully it's paying off! xxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is just wonderful news! Well done Frankie! All paws crossed it continues!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's fantastic. I would just let it continue while you're watching them as the longer they are OK together, the better it should become.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> Hi guys,
> sorry for the Disappearing act, my daughter has been poorly and now my other little one is also poorly and a third looking like he is getting it too.
> I am a bit worried about posting this in case i jinx it, however, we seem to have some progress where Frankie is concerned. Sunday night he started behaving more like his old self. I didn't want to count my chickens before they hatched, but he started coming into our room as he used to do, and then went into the kids room, just like he used to. He stopped waiting at the door for Finley, and monday was a good day. He was acting like his old antisocial self, chilling out in the boys bedroom on their bed. Later on however, after the boys got in from school, I walked into the kitchen to find Frankie eating Finley's food, with Finley beside him. I got a huge shock, but, they were eating side by side so i thought i would watch rather than seperating them. My eldest son had yet again left a door open (I know, but it's hard with kids!). After he finished eating Finley went into the living room, and shortly afterwards Frankie marched right past him and laid down on the rug. Before i knew it, Finley had come galloping over and was bouncing on Frankie. But Frankie reacted differently, and i can't explain what's changed but something had! They played, Frankie did not go for his neck, but more rolled around jumping about, Finley did not cry. So as the days have gone on, I have not left them alone, but while I am there I have let them spend time together, and Frankie definitely seems to be coming around. They are eating together and playing, Finley being a boisterous kitten takings running leaps at frankie, but he seems unphased, sometimes swipes finley, but again it seems playful and not vicious. this morning they were both asleep onthe scratching post. I am not sure if i am doing the right thing allowing them to be near each other while I am there, but it feels right. I have some cute photos of them together. Just crossing my fingers and toes that this is good news and continues.


Oh TK please post the photos! it would be great to see them both! XXX


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

That really is brilliant news!


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Here are some pics


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> Here are some pics


Oh wow! I would never have said looking at these pics that Frankie has any issues with Finn his body language looks very relaxed! Such lovely photos TK they both look adorable Hun! Thanks so much for posting! You have done a superb job with these two! Well done xxx:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh, those are just fabulous and thank you for sharing. I'm so happy for Frankie because now he has a friend and playmate


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Thank you, it's just so odd how suddenly frankie seems to be accepting finley of of nowhere! I even have some pic sof finley literally diving off the cat tree onto frankie, and they just play


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> Thank you, it's just so odd how suddenly frankie seems to be accepting finley of of nowhere! I even have some pic sof finley literally diving off the cat tree onto frankie, and they just play


It's brilliant you must be so relieved but not as much as the kids! xxx


----------



## MiloandTazzy (Dec 10, 2014)

Lovely to see they're getting on so well


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Great news! What a turnaround! 

Keep up with the measures we spoke about to reduce the pressure on them to share; the more 'space' Frankie has (physically and mentally), the easier he will find it. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

The blur above frankie is flying finn.....today they have spent most of the day with the door open, frankie has been strolling in and out and going to sleep in the boys bedroom and finn will sleep in his usual spot on the radiator bed (which he loves). Every day seems a little bit better since sunday.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ha Ha! I can just see the blur of Finn! We love photos on here TK so keep them coming!XXX


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

tinykitty said:


> Here are some pics


WOW!! Just..WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Zooey (Feb 4, 2014)

I love that blur!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Frankie probably thinks that as his plan at the beginning to get rid didn't work, he might as well make the best of it, and, anyway, its actually secretly very nice having a little friend. A case of "if you can't beat 'em...join 'em".


----------



## tinykitty (May 15, 2015)

Hi, just updating. Frankie and Finn still seem to be ok. They have their odd moment where Finley just gets on Frankie's nerves and he swats him off etc. but nothing vicious. The first few days there was a lot of playing, but now they seem to just do most things together, they play together, eat together, use each others litter trays, and sleep on the same scratching post, Frankie at the top on the tiny platform and Finn on the massive platform underneath...! Finn also spends a lot of time in the boys room which is 'Frankie's room', but Frankie isn't bothered, he sleeps on the bunk bed as usual and Finley who can't get up there yet sleeps on the floor by the bed.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

tinykitty said:


> Hi, just updating. Frankie and Finn still seem to be ok. They have their odd moment where Finley just gets on Frankie's nerves and he swats him off etc. but nothing vicious. The first few days there was a lot of playing, but now they seem to just do most things together, they play together, eat together, use each others litter trays, and sleep on the same scratching post, Frankie at the top on the tiny platform and Finn on the massive platform underneath...! Finn also spends a lot of time in the boys room which is 'Frankie's room', but Frankie isn't bothered, he sleeps on the bunk bed as usual and Finley who can't get up there yet sleeps on the floor by the bed.


I'm sorry I missed this post TK! I don't recall getting a notification but am so pleased that at last things seem to be going well and it wasn't necessary to find a new home for Finn! Relieved that Frankie has come to terms with sharing his space amicably with Finn! Great news!
XXX


----------



## ZoeM (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember my friend's cat having kittens, and the dad cat just stared at them as if they were aliens. He was very freaked out by them. My guess is, that frankie now understands that fin is actually a cat, and not a strange alien being to be hunted down. :Woot So glad for you that everything has settled down!


----------

